# Does anyone relate



## Lir1029 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi everyone this is my second post here. I wanna know if somebody relates to these symptomps. I've had dp/dr for a year now. My symptomps have faded a lot and i got used to it. Most of the time its only DR now. But i got some other symptomps. My memory is pretty bad, i can recall everything i did but it feels like i didn't do them, and it feels like that happened a long time ago, which in fact happened yesterday. I think my memory isn't bad but my time perception is disorted, because im a pretty good student in college and i can remmember pretty good things. I have another terrific fear of schitzophrenia, i have sometimes mind chatter at night right before fallin asleep and that scares me. Its not negative mind chatter its only random words, phrases that i heard that day. Another thing is that whenever i get used to a symptom and its starts fading, another symptom worse than the other takes place, wanna known if somebody experiences this too and its not only me. I feel pretty much normal when im distracted, but as soon as im with myself, i really fall into dp. 
Another symptom of mine is that things look unfamiliar.
I live in another city, in a dorm, due to college. Whenever i come back home to visit my family, my home doesn't feel like my home and i dont feel much connection to my family members. They look unfamiliar even tho i know they are my family. As a physical symptom, i feel tired most of the time. Could this be linked with depression, because sometimes i feel hopless. If somebody relates to this, your reply would be very helpful.


----------



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes everything 100% everything’s unfamiliar brainfog cant think


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I relate


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I recall having those symptoms before too. Don't worry, you're not goin all schizo on us or anything. You're simply stressed out and anxious. Hell, it might just pass.


----------

